# Summit Lake, Indiana



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I will be heading over there in a few weeks for a family camping trip and wondered if anybody has fished it and would like to share any info or know where a bait shop might be?


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Summit Lake Bait & Tackle; Brian & Crystal Tapley. It's right off the main road as you turn toward the lake. Great people, and they can fill you in on the "what" and "where" at the time you get there. Terrific lure and bait selection there. Tell 'em the gang from Indiana Walleye sent you!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Stauff!!!!


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Summit Lake is an excellent fishery.I live about 2 miles from the lake.It has walleye(24-26" are caught often-16-18" average),Redears,Crappie,Perch,Bass,& Catfish.I like to drag jigs(1/2 crawler) or slow troll harnesess. You will catch a mixed bag of fish by these methods... I have caught the eyes at several different spots around the lake,with my favorite spot being due North of the East ramp. There is a point there that has an old roadbed that holds fish all year long.I like to work the point & about 500 yards either way. Hope this helps & Good luck. Steve


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Very gracious of you Steve. I was planning on just crappie fishing but I will bring along a crawler harness.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

eyecrazy said:


> I like to drag jigs(1/2 crawler) or slow troll harnesess. You will catch a mixed bag of fish by these methods... Steve


EYECRAZY LIES!!!! He does NOT like to drag jigs! He LIKES to troll reef runners or spoons! LOL

You'll have a great time at Summit. One of Indiana's prettiest lakes with great facilities, and good fishing when the weather cooperates. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Stauff,I did not say I loved it-would much rather be pulling cranks.LOL. Dodgeboy,I have caught some very nice crappie there trolling Shad Raps after the eyes. I think the bigger ones stay suspended most of the year @ Summit. Steve


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

eyecrazy said:


> Stauff,I did not say I loved it-would much rather be pulling cranks.LOL. Dodgeboy,I have caught some very nice crappie there trolling Shad Raps after the eyes. I think the bigger ones stay suspended most of the year @ Summit. Steve


Thanks for the info Steve. I am hoping the weather will be decent so I can drag the boat along.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Is this the lake that is near 35, south of Muncie?


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

The one close to 35/Muncie is Prairie Creek Res.,Summit is about 15 miles southeast of Muncie off of US 36. Both are pretty good lakes for mixed bag fishing.But,Summit is the better of the two,in my opinion. Steve


----------

